# So Bad Its Good,  Science Fiction, Fantasy And Horror



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2021)

This cover  films , books, graphic novels and comic and games ect. Bad, but has entertainment value and is  endearing in some way shape or form.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hawk the Slayer
Battle beyond the stars
Krull


----------



## G.T. (Nov 11, 2021)

I read two series back in the 80s/90s, Deathlands and Doomsday Warrior. They were both over the top, especially Doomsday Warrior but very entertaining.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 11, 2021)

*Cadillacs and Dinosaurs*
Both the Graphic Novel and the RPG. Completely bonkers but very enjoyable.
I'm sure there was a table top battle version of the RPG. 
I can remember Matchbox cars strafing a horde of Natural History Museum models dinosaurs.


----------



## The Big Peat (Nov 11, 2021)

I have enjoyed how bad Mercedes Lackey's Herald Spy trilogy is.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 11, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Hawk the Slayer
> Battle beyond the stars
> Krull


*Bilbo Bagshot:*
I was like you once. Blonde hair. Scraggly little beard. Childlike ears. Full of beans, and spunk. I let my principles get in the way of things. I punched a bloke in the face once for saying Hawk the Slayer was rubbish.

*Tim:*
Good for you.

*Bilbo Bagshot:*
Yeah, thanks. But that's not the point, Tim. The point is I was defending the fantasy genre with terminal intensity, when what I should have said was "Dad, you're right - but let's give Krull a try, and we'll discuss it later."


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2021)

G.T. said:


> I read two series back in the 80s/90s, Deathlands and Doomsday Warrior. They were both over the top, especially Doomsday Warrior but very entertaining.



They did a *Deathlands *movie some years back* Deathlands Homeward Bound  *back in 2003.


----------



## Don (Nov 12, 2021)

*Steampunk Palin Comic More Insane Than You Imagined*​​Picture in your mind the most insane possible story that could be contained in a book named _Steampunk Palin_. Go ahead, take ten seconds or so to imagine it perfectly in your mind's eye. Use this cover image for help.​​


​Got it? Good.​​You're wrong. You're absolutely wrong. It's at least ten times more insane than that. ...​​


----------



## Rodders (Nov 12, 2021)

I watched Space truckers a couple of months ago and I had to laugh in a few places due to it being so poor and i'll admit to enjoying it (although I'll not watch it again). I think there are a few of the 80's movies that fall into this category. (Battle Beyond the Stars and Critters come immediately to mind.) 

I still like Stallone's Judge Dredd despite the negativity it receives.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2021)

*Laserblast  *1977 This is a  textbook example of how_ not _make a science fiction film . The best actors in this film were two stop motion dinosaur like aliens who actually demonstrated more acting range than the rest of the cast. That said , this film is a positive joy to watch.

*The Ice Pirates* 1984. Action adventure comedy science fiction film and, a total cheese soufflé of bad acting, tropes and cliches galore combined with low rent production values . You can see that the actors involved had fun making this film . It's lots of fun to watch and rewatch.


----------



## alexvss (Nov 12, 2021)

Don said:


> *Steampunk Palin Comic More Insane Than You Imagined*​​Picture in your mind the most insane possible story that could be contained in a book named _Steampunk Palin_. Go ahead, take ten seconds or so to imagine it perfectly in your mind's eye. Use this cover image for help.​​View attachment 83769​​Got it? Good.​​You're wrong. You're absolutely wrong. It's at least ten times more insane than that. ...​​


Interesting. *Lady Mechanika* has been on my list for a while now. Gonna read this one too


----------



## alexvss (Nov 12, 2021)

Peter Jackson's zombie trash movie *Dead Alive*.

A kung-fu-fighting, zombie-killing, Antipodean-English-speaking priest. What else do you want?


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2021)

*The Terrornuats *1967 . British made science fiction film On a distant alien space station/starfort a lone robot which looks like stylized lamp stand , desperately looks for someone to man the station and repeal an attack by marauding alien missiles . So , it kidnaps several people from earth(where else? ) " to man the weapons and repel and defeat the marauding mussels . In terms of production values and special effects, this one is decidedly low rent , not good science fiction by any definition of good and, is a bit silly and over the top but, it's entertaining stuff .


----------



## Pyan (Nov 15, 2021)

*Highlander II - The Quickening.*

Roger Ebart: 


> This movie has to be seen to be believed. On the other hand, maybe that's too high a price to pay. "Highlander 2: The Quickening" is the most hilariously incomprehensible movie I've seen in many a long day - a movie almost awesome in its badness. Wherever science fiction fans gather, in decades and generations to come, this film will be remembered in hushed tones as one of the immortal low points of the genre.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 15, 2021)

The Creeping Terror
It’s so bad I just had to go and buy a copy on DVD





P.S. Chivalry is dead in this trailer…notice how the guy takes off and leaves the poor, bikini clad girl to her fate


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> The Creeping Terror
> It’s so bad I just had to go and buy a copy on DVD
> 
> 
> ...




This was the film that in which they lost almost the entire  sound track to and,   because money was so tight in  this cheaply made film ,  they couldn't afford to redo it so,  they put in a narrator .  As for alien creature , It didn't inspire the movie* Alien * in any way, shape or form.

Its atrocious film but , is entertainingly  so .


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 21, 2021)

*Quark* . a Comedy science fiction series about ad  interstellar garbage man and his eccentric crew . Lasted eight episodes bad , but funny and I wish  the network had given this one a chance.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 27, 2021)

Pyan said:


> *Highlander II - The Quickening.*
> 
> Roger Ebart:




Less 'so bad it's good', more a case of 'so bad it's unbelievable'.

I think what's worst is that it took one of the best movies of all time and somehow managed to not only mess itself up, but also make most of what happened in the original movie irrelevant/wrong. The best thing with this movie is to pretend that it never happened at all.

As far as editing is concerned, the original Alien III was (for some reason) edited in a way to make it illogical and feel like a whole chunk had been removed from the movie (which it had). I can't understand how anyone could have passed this film for a cinema release it in the way that it was. Having watched the director's cut (ie the complete 'proper' movie that should have been released in the first place) it all makes sense, and is a really good film.


----------



## worldofmutes (Nov 27, 2021)

Don said:


> *Steampunk Palin Comic More Insane Than You Imagined*​​Picture in your mind the most insane possible story that could be contained in a book named _Steampunk Palin_. Go ahead, take ten seconds or so to imagine it perfectly in your mind's eye. Use this cover image for help.​​View attachment 83769​​Got it? Good.​​You're wrong. You're absolutely wrong. It's at least ten times more insane than that. ...​​


There’s no way that’s real. It can’t be.


----------



## worldofmutes (Nov 28, 2021)

I once read a pretty bad indie. I won’t say what it was. But I rated it 5 stars and left a review.

It was an urban fantasy, kind of an attack against megalomaniacs and also I suspect, Richard Dawkins. I loved the action and the western setting, and incorporating awesome dragons with shotguns. Basically the dragons were a superior race to the humans, and in the ancient days of lore people who rode them were outlaws.   In the present tense of the book, nobody could control them. Well, except for one guy. 

I’ve read quite a few indie and a lot of them were bad. Still enjoyed reading them, though. I tried to read the sequel but I just couldn’t.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2021)

*Coneheads *1993. This film is gloriously bad , funny as hell and fun to watch and rewatch.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 28, 2021)

3rd Rock from the Sun was formed due to Coneheads. I really enjoyed 3rd Rock, but never seen Coneheads.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Less 'so bad it's good', more a case of 'so bad it's unbelievable'.
> 
> I think what's worst is that it took one of the best movies of all time and somehow managed to not only mess itself up, but also make most of what happened in the original movie irrelevant/wrong. The best thing with this movie is to pretend that it never happened at all.
> 
> As far as editing is concerned, the original Alien III was (for some reason) edited in a way to make it illogical and feel like a whole chunk had been removed from the movie (which it had). I can't understand how anyone could have passed this film for a cinema release it in the way that it was. Having watched the director's cut (ie the complete 'proper' movie that should have been released in the first place) it all makes sense, and is a really good film.


I went to the cinema to watch Highlander II. I’m still gobsmacked at how unbelievably bad it was. I never, ever want to see that movie again. 

As for Alien 3, I’ve never seen the director’s cut but I always felt there was a decent movie in there trying to get out. At a guess, I’d say the cinema release edit was probably decided by beancounters. A shortening of movie running time might allow an extra showing in an evening, generating the extra revenue brought by another dose of bums on seats. A very short term view but that’s something that seems to go hand in hand with Hollywood.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 28, 2021)

I'd agree with Foxbat regarding Alien 3. Quite a decent movie there, but just missing that little something to make it a classic, IMO.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 28, 2021)

Having read up on it, the version I watched was apparently the 'Assembly Cut'. The fact that it has 37 extra minutes of footage tells you just how much was added back into the film. Although it was nice (but unnecessary) for an extended 'director's cut' of Aliens, the restored/edited and updated material in Alien 3 makes it a much, much better film.

I would definitely recommend anyone who hasn't seen to do so.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2021)

*Spaced Invaders *1990 a ship full of really dumb aliens pick up Orson Wells  1938 *War of The Worlds* broadcast, they think its for real and decide to got to this planet earth and help their fellow aliens . Things very quickly go wrong for them, the broadcast they herd is already decked old and hey have no idea it was radio drama but thye show up in 1990  on Halloween  , so the blend in get briefed by kids but  the biggest problem thye got, it the have gotten got the brains to prove thye from another world.    Godawful science fiction comedy film, but lots of fun to watch and hilariously funny.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 3, 2021)

Last time I watched it, I felt Halloween 3: Season of the Witch was a bit of a guilty pleasure for me. That was long ago, however, and my tastes may have changed. Hobo With a Shotgun is borderline.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Last time I watched it, I felt Halloween 3: Season of the Witch was a bit of a guilty pleasure for me. That was long ago, however, and my tastes may have changed. Hobo With a Shotgun is borderline.



Season of the Witch actually had an interesting premise.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 23, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Season of the Witch actually had an interesting premise.


It was pretty creative.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> It was pretty creative.


Written by Nigel Kneal  but , he took his name ofF of the script because they made changes he didn't like.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 25, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Written by Nigel Kneal  but , he took his name ofF of the script because they made changes he didn't like.


Wow, I didn't know that. I've read his short story, "The Pond."


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. I've read his short story, "The Pond."



Chris Carter asked Nigel Kneal to Pen an X Files episode , he declined.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jan 3, 2022)

Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 3, 2022)

psikeyhackr said:


> Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy



I love that film !


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 3, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> I love that film !


Prefer the tv and radio series. The only good lines in the film were lifted straight from Adams' work.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 3, 2022)

Vladd67 said:


> Prefer the tv and radio series. The only good lines in the film were lifted straight from Adams' work.



I agree that once you've seen the tv series, heard the BBC radio show and/or read the books, the movie is somewhat lacking.

Not to say the film is bad, just a little disappointing.


----------



## Sorceress 21 (Jan 7, 2022)

Space Hunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone...Hands down the best "bad" scifi film ever made. It was Moly Ringwald's 2nd film.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jan 8, 2022)

Sorceress 21 said:


> Space Hunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone


Ha, blast from the past -the local cinema made a big deal of bringing in Jaws 3D but something must've fallen through so instead they played Space Hunter ...as kids we loved it, can't remember anything more than the whole thing being a bit bonkers; you've inspired me to give it another rattle


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 9, 2022)

Sorceress 21 said:


> Space Hunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone...Hands down the best "bad" scifi film ever made. It was Moly Ringwald's 2nd film.





AnRoinnUltra said:


> Ha, blast from the past -the local cinema made a big deal of bringing in Jaws 3D but something must've fallen through so instead they played Space Hunter ...as kids we loved it, can't remember anything more than the whole thing being a bit bonkers; you've inspired me to give it another rattle



I think  *Heavy Metal* Magazine did an adaptation of it .


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Mar 31, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> I went to the cinema to watch Highlander II. I’m still gobsmacked at how unbelievably bad it was. I never, ever want to see that movie again.
> 
> As for Alien 3, I’ve never seen the director’s cut but I always felt there was a decent movie in there trying to get out. At a guess, I’d say the cinema release edit was probably decided by beancounters. A shortening of movie running time might allow an extra showing in an evening, generating the extra revenue brought by another dose of bums on seats. A very short term view but that’s something that seems to go hand in hand with Hollywood.


Danny Webb SHONE in that film as a Johnny Rotten impersonator


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 3, 2022)

Don said:


> *Steampunk Palin Comic More Insane Than You Imagined*​​Picture in your mind the most insane possible story that could be contained in a book named _Steampunk Palin_. Go ahead, take ten seconds or so to imagine it perfectly in your mind's eye. Use this cover image for help.​​View attachment 83769​​Got it? Good.​​You're wrong. You're absolutely wrong. It's at least ten times more insane than that. ...​​



*Steam Punk Palin *the movie ? Id pay money to se that.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 4, 2022)

Less "so bad it's good" and more "guilty pleasure", i watched a movie called White Space a few months ago which was a retelling of Moby Dick, but in space. I was expecting all forms of terribleness, but it turned out to be a pretty enjoyable film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 15, 2022)

Rodders said:


> Less "so bad it's good" and more "guilty pleasure", i watched a movie called White Space a few months ago which was a retelling of Moby Dick, but in space. I was expecting all forms of terribleness, but it turned out to be a pretty enjoyable film.



There is a animated feature  film you might want to check out  *Pinocchio  in Outer Space  *1964. The animation is surprisingly good and the film is very entertaining stuff. There s a giant mutant space Whale which attacks space ships.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 15, 2022)

Rodders said:


> 3rd Rock from the Sun was formed due to Coneheads. I really enjoyed 3rd Rock, but never seen Coneheads.



This is must see funny bad film.


----------



## JunkMonkey (May 15, 2022)

Rodders said:


> Less "so bad it's good" and more "guilty pleasure", i watched a movie called White Space a few months ago which was a retelling of Moby Dick, but in space. I was expecting all forms of terribleness, but it turned out to be a pretty enjoyable film.



I think I got three minutes into that.  I gave up halfway through the cardboard cut-out leftish female ecologist and grizzled "shoot first don't bother asking any questions at all" gun-toting captain (destined to be shagging like bunnies by the end credits) had got through their "snarling at each other because they detested each other on sight" ritual.


----------



## Bramandin (May 15, 2022)

This one is my guilty pleasure.  I'm going to have to ask my ex if he can get the file converted to CD for me.  It should be bad because not only does he have two self-inserts, but he goes into his personal gripes like firefly being cancelled and how much he hates that his last name sounds like Korea.  Adam Baldwin does do a great manatee impression.


The Adventures of Tom Stranger, Interdimensional Insurance Agent​By: Larry Correia
Narrated by: Adam Baldwin


Publisher's Summary​Have you ever seen a planet invaded by rampaging space mutants from another dimension or Nazi dinosaurs from the future?
Don't let this happen to you!
Rifts happen, so you should be ready when universes collide. A policy with Stranger & Stranger can cover all of your interdimensional insurance needs. Rated "Number One in Customer Satisfaction" for three years running, no claim is too big or too weird for Tom Stranger to handle.
But now Tom faces his greatest challenge yet. Despite being assigned the wrong - and woefully inadequate - intern, Tom must still provide quality customer service to multiple alternate Earths, all while battling tentacle monsters, legions of the damned, an evil call center in Nebraska, and his archnemesis, Jeff Conundrum. Armed with his Combat Wombat and a sense of fair play, can Tom survive? And will Jimmy the Intern ever discover his inner insurance agent?
It's time to kick ass and adjust claims.
Adam Baldwin (_Firefly_, _Chuck_) performs Larry Correia's madcap interdimensional tale of underwriting and space travel, where the only thing scarier than tentacle monsters is a high deductible.
©2016 Larry Correia (P)2016 Audible, Inc.


----------



## JunkMonkey (May 15, 2022)

My personal, private So Bad They are Good films are those directed by Richard Driscoll.  His films really are something else.  A real British  Ed Wood he spent time in jail for tax fraud after juggling the books on his budget a bit to vigorously.   Constructing a filmography for him is a little complex (and beyond me) as he often ran out of money before finishing a film then started again later with different cast members and a rewritten script that incorporated already shot footage.  He also seems to have not been totally scrupulous about paying people or getting the rights to things  - one film has at least two versions: one of which has Daryl Hannah in - the other doesn't.  (Though if you watch carefully she's in it for one frame where one of her scenes is trimmed a little too close to the start of a fade.)  That film: _Highway to Hell_ or _Eldorado _also stars David Carradine, Michael Madsen, Brigitte Nielsen, Kerry Washington, Jeff Fahey, Steve Guttenberg,  Peter O'Toole, Sylvester McCoy, Rik Mayall, Robin Askwith, Caroline Monro and Oliver Tobias.  And it's a musical.   

 Another of his films that seem to exist in two versions is _The Raven_ one version has Christopher Walken in it - the other not.    Any director who can cast Rik Mayall and Norman Wisdom in a horror film (as the same character) is well worth checking out 

Like Orson Welles though his masterpiece is his first film _The Comic_:  My IMDb Review:




__





						User-submitted review of "The Comic"
					

Check out junk-monkey's 10/10 review of "The Comic"




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Dahlvier (May 19, 2022)

Ghost in the Machine (1993): Too terrible that it is awesome!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 19, 2022)

Dahlvier said:


> Ghost in the Machine (1993): Too terrible that it is awesome!



Id completely forgotten about that film. It's totally bonkers.


----------



## JunkMonkey (May 19, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> Id completely forgotten about that film. It's totally bonkers.



I'd never heard of it...  and now it's on my Need to See list.


----------



## JunkMonkey (May 20, 2022)

Further to my post about Richard Driscoll further up thread:  if anyone tempted to go look further into his works I should point out that his any bios / filmographies you find have become hopelessly entangled with another British actor called Richard Driscoll - to the point that the IMDb listing for my Richard Driscoll (the hopelessly crap director) has the potted biography of the OTHER Richard Driscoll (famous for being Rev Alex Healy in Eastenders for 150 or so episodes) at the top of the page.  A bio in which it specifically says that he is NOT the other Richard Driscoll. Followed by listings mashing up both their careers.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 21, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> I'd never heard of it...  and now it's on my Need to See list.



Here's 2 more for you 

*The Boogens 1981 

The BoogeyMan 2005 *


----------



## mccullcla (May 21, 2022)

I'm sure this was said, but Ice Planet Barbarians by ruby dixon.


----------

